# My New Butterfly



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Today I got a new Copperband Butterfly fish. Before you experienced salties yell at me, it ate flakes at the store and looks perfectly healthy. *It is currently in quarantine, as I guess my heater wasn't broken at all. (Sorry for that PM...)*

Anyways, the salinity is at about 1.023, temperature at 82, and everything else at whatever my display tank is at. I have my damaged RIO in there adding flow, a piece of PVC, and a piece of LR. It may seem a little sparse, but it has slightly more cover than what it had at the store. 

Anywho, it's obviously stressed out a bit in that it is continually swimming back and forth. It WAS pecking at the LR earlier, but then it got bored with that. To exemplify, watch this video! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bVnIveoCrI


Stupid ad! Get out of my video!



To end, I guess I'll make this a pole. Tomorrow morning, I'll be adding some crushed SW flake food. It's the brand I normally feed everyone else, but I can't remember what it's called. And I shouldn't really be awake right now, so I can't check. :fun: The question part is what should I try to feed the fish tomorrow night? (Sixish)


1. Mysis Shrimp

2. Finely Chopped Clam

3. Other thing I'm likely to have


Thanks for all of your input and comments in advance! TOS, if you manage to somehow skip over this thread, I'll have to send you a PM. And you know that I know how much that annoys you. Just reply... ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The actinics just came on in the tank next to it, and it's already pacing. I know I should swap out the piece of live rock in the QT, (I'm not medicating as it appears perfectly healthy. I've also never used copper, so I won't kill the rock. I hope...) but *What should I do to stop the fish's pacing?* It'll be much easier to feed if it behaves normally.

I don't know if it's helpful or not to say that the fish didn't sleep in the PVC. It was in a barren corner. Who knows?!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Feed a wee bit of everything you have available. That's always the way to go. You have to scale back on each thing to keep the total volume in line, of course, but variety is the key to success.
Also, try to get some blackworms. Most butterflies love 'em. If you can find a supply of aiptasia and majano pest anemones, chop them up into tiny bits and offer them sometimes.


----------

